# Nektar P1 ,Behringer X-Touch Compact or Akai MPD232?



## arnau (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi guys, I have this two candidates to be my CUBASE-MIDI CC control surface. Any experience with them? I'm wondering if the Behringer X-Touch can be used as MIDI CC controller. It does not say anything in the web about having a dual layer such as the Compact.
Thanks!
Arnau


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm considering this for Logic Pro.

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/det...e=&network=g&gclid=CLii9KyFr8cCFVSSfgodN1wJ2A


----------



## arnau (Aug 16, 2015)

But 30mm faders? I like very much the feel of the AKAI MPK88 faders, but these MIDIMIX look smaller...


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 17, 2015)

Still haven't found a review of the X-Touch Compact from a real world user. And haven't seen if the X-Touch has been delivered anywhere. For Logic I am still to be convinced by the Nektar implementation. It seems to have gone quiet over there. The midimix only has small faders - but at 79 bucks and with a very simple application for assigning CCs, looks a steal.


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 17, 2015)

I used a P6 for a while and the integration with Logic was quite good. I actually have a P1 on its way this week and will report back (if I remember to) on how well it works, but I', guessing it will be just as good.


----------



## kdm (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a P1. The integration and programmability with Cubase/Nuendo are excellent (programming keystrokes to buttons/transport in Internal mode are very useful). It's a bit lightweight and plastic. Fader caps are rubbery plastic and move relatively smoothly.

However, the downside (which may or may not bother other people), is that when moving two or more faders at once for CC control, the resolution of data is reduced significantly (i.e. I can see it switching between the two fader inputs in CC curves in Nuendo - probably every few hundred milliseconds one stair steps while the other ramps, and vice versa). One fader at a time is fine - resolution is relatively smooth. NektarTech is looking into it but I haven't heard if a fix is in the works yet.

For me, that wasn't what I wanted (smooth faders for CC control to minimize my edit time). So I picked up an Akai MPD232 - excellent fader resolution (knobs are excellent as well, then the pads are great for keyswitching). Less integration, but it depends on what you want. Akai has the best non-motorized controller faders and knobs on the market imo. Keeping the P1 though. Still has a lot of great features - transport uses, key command assignments, etc.


----------



## arnau (Aug 18, 2015)

kdm said:


> I have a P1. The integration and programmability with Cubase/Nuendo are excellent (programming keystrokes to buttons/transport in Internal mode are very useful). It's a bit lightweight and plastic. Fader caps are rubbery plastic and move relatively smoothly.
> 
> However, the downside (which may or may not bother other people), is that when moving two or more faders at once for CC control, the resolution of data is reduced significantly (i.e. I can see it switching between the two fader inputs in CC curves in Nuendo - probably every few hundred milliseconds one stair steps while the other ramps, and vice versa). One fader at a time is fine - resolution is relatively smooth. NektarTech is looking into it but I haven't heard if a fix is in the works yet.
> 
> For me, that wasn't what I wanted (smooth faders for CC control to minimize my edit time). So I picked up an Akai MPD232 - excellent fader resolution (knobs are excellent as well, then the pads are great for keyswitching). Less integration, but it depends on what you want. Akai has the best non-motorized controller faders and knobs on the market imo. Keeping the P1 though. Still has a lot of great features - transport uses, key command assignments, etc.



Hi Kdm, thanks for your info. I Have the AKAI MPK88 and I like very much the fader resolution but I need to change the keyboard (and the doepfer I'm getting does not have any faders whatsoever) Indeed I think the best part of the Akai MPK88 is its fader section...So maybe the MPD232 sounds like a good solution...Are the buttons in the MPD232 hard plastic or rubbery plastic? Thanks!


----------



## kdm (Aug 18, 2015)

The MPD232 buttons are hard plastic and feel solid. The pads (though I only use them for keyswitching) are a harder rubber, but easy on the fingers with very good resolution as well. The 232 is even better designed than past MPDs. The only missing feature from the past versions for me, is the display no longer shows the CC value of the fader being moved (edit does, just not realtime view). One row of 8 switches can be assigned to keystrokes if you use the USB connection (and there are 3 banks of faders, those switches, and the knobs).


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 18, 2015)

The Behringer is still vaporware, no ?

The Korg nanocontrol here. $50 u.s.


----------



## pmountford (Aug 18, 2015)

X-Touch apparently in stock at Thomann, so I guess it's finally here.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 18, 2015)

pmountford said:


> X-Touch apparently in stock at Thomann, so I guess it's finally here.


OK. I "pinged" *big forum*. Let's see if there are some user reports soon 

The MPD232 looks nice - and a third of the X-cash...


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 24, 2015)

Got the P1 and wasn't very happy with it so I'm sending it back. I don't really care for the layout. I did check the MIDI input as kdm noted and found that it wasn't any worse than my Novation Remote - not saying that kdm is incorrect since it could also be an issue with my Novation too! I'm going to look elsewhere for a better solution - maybe give touchOSC another try. Touchscreen faders take some getting used to I've found, but the feedback is a great feature, esp for MIDI CCs.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 24, 2015)

I checked out the MPD232 and its software in a store today. I was pleasantly surprised. For the faders, pads, extra buttons, 3 scenes for pads and faders plus the easy editor - I think I am in. It was hooked up to Live so I wasn't able to see if the sequencer and transport will work with Logic. I have had a good search and, based on other similar Akai controllers, the transport should be OK. Looks like the sequencer might not with Logic but no great loss for me, and also I didn't have time to see if the sequencer buttons can be assigned to notes or other values...?


----------



## arnau (Sep 8, 2015)

Any new reviews, experiences with these controllers? I think the Akai MPD232 is also a controller to be considered...


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 8, 2015)

I bought the Akai MPD232. Feel of the unit is good. Software is easy, good. I put in a couple of feature requests that were commented on by Akai customer service in minutes, good. To be able to see the controller assignments next to each controller in the editor app would be nice... and to be able to assign the sequencer buttons. The latter is a bit silly. There are sixteen buttons I am never going to use. If they made them assignable - like all the other buttons d'oh - then they could be key commands, keyswitches, whatever... oh and the transport works with Logic... and yes, looks good, feels good. Very happy. Thanks to kdm and VI Control once again for helping me dispense with the readies!


----------



## arnau (Sep 8, 2015)

mc_deli said:


> I bought the Akai MPD232. Feel of the unit is good. Software is easy, good. I put in a couple of feature requests that were commented on by Akai customer service in minutes, good. To be able to see the controller assignments next to each controller in the editor app would be nice... and to be able to assign the sequencer buttons. The latter is a bit silly. There are sixteen buttons I am never going to use. If they made them assignable - like all the other buttons d'oh - then they could be key commands, keyswitches, whatever... oh and the transport works with Logic... and yes, looks good, feels good. Very happy. Thanks to kdm and VI Control once again for helping me dispense with the readies!


I thought the same that you, it would be great to be able to use these 16 buttons it to program key commands!! 
Thanks for the info by the way


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 8, 2015)

arnau said:


> I thought the same that you, it would be great to be able to use these 16 buttons it to program key commands!!
> Thanks for the info by the way


Please head over to the Akai feature request page and comment there: http://community.akaipro.com/akai_professional/topics/mpd232-enable-assignment-of-sequencer-buttons-please


----------



## arnau (Sep 9, 2015)

mc_deli said:


> Please head over to the Akai feature request page and comment there: http://community.akaipro.com/akai_professional/topics/mpd232-enable-assignment-of-sequencer-buttons-please


Done!


----------



## arnau (Nov 19, 2015)

After two months, any new user reviews about Behringer X-Touch Compact or Akai MPD232? Does anybody have more info about these controllers? Thanks!!


----------



## kdm (Nov 19, 2015)

mc_deli said:


> I bought the Akai MPD232. Feel of the unit is good. Software is easy, good. I put in a couple of feature requests that were commented on by Akai customer service in minutes, good. To be able to see the controller assignments next to each controller in the editor app would be nice... and to be able to assign the sequencer buttons. The latter is a bit silly. There are sixteen buttons I am never going to use. If they made them assignable - like all the other buttons d'oh - then they could be key commands, keyswitches, whatever... oh and the transport works with Logic... and yes, looks good, feels good. Very happy. Thanks to kdm and VI Control once again for helping me dispense with the readies!



Glad you are liking the MPD. And ditto on assigning the 16 (useless to us) buttons - I hope Akai will provide an update to allow this.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 19, 2015)

kdm said:


> Glad you are liking the MPD. And ditto on assigning the 16 (useless to us) buttons - I hope Akai will provide an update to allow this.


You wanna head over here:
http://community.akaipro.com/akai_professional/topics/mpd232-enable-assignment-of-sequencer-buttons-please


----------



## kdm (Nov 19, 2015)

mc_deli said:


> You wanna head over here:
> http://community.akaipro.com/akai_professional/topics/mpd232-enable-assignment-of-sequencer-buttons-please



Already done. I think I also contacted Akai about this at one time as well.


----------



## aorsongmachine (Dec 3, 2015)

More info about the Behringer x-touch
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkfJvKuL08vEqdTwKbanbOfb6zagouB65


----------

